# Prince



## Lorric (Feb 19, 2010)

In memory of my true Prince. He died at 12+ years old in the comfort of my arms. He really lived up to his name.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a handsome boy. I know what you are going through, having gone through it with my GSD Sheena. 12 years goes by so fast...


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss,


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

sharing your sorrow...
dylan left this world on monday, too...
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

In loving memory of everyones loss, till we meet again.:rip::halogsd::angel:


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Hugs and prayers from Texas.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------

